
Can the Apple TV Take on the XBox or PS4? - drchiu
https://www.simononstartups.com/can-the-apple-tv-take-on-the-xbox-or-ps4/
======
detaro
> [...] _I came across a comment from another user whose opinion seemed to
> differ from much of the popular opinions right now that that new Apple TV
> will crush the XBox One and the PS4._

There are popular opinions that the Apple TV will crush the game consoles?!
Where do they get that idea?

